# Ft Morgan sand fleas



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello, we are headed to fish at Ft Morgan in May and wonder about catching sand fleas there. The coast line is considerably more steep than many of the areas I see people catching them in videos. Will this be an issue or are they catchable in the Ft Morgan area as well? We are staying way down near mile marker 5.
sq


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Plenty of fleas at fort Morgan


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

They'll be all over Ft. Morgan by then. They're already starting to show up regularly for the last 10 days or so.


----------

